# Update der Forensoftware



## Heiko (9 September 2003)

Ab 15.30 Uhr werde ich die Forensoftware updaten.

Im Regelfall dauert der Ausfall unter 5 Minuten, kann aber im Extremfall auch bis zu 30 Minuten dauern.

Ich bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## Heiko (9 September 2003)

Update abgeschlossen, die ersten Tests waren erfolgreich. Fehler bitte hier melden oder per Mail an [email protected]


----------



## technofreak (9 September 2003)

Soll das so bleiben, daß die Menus und Beschriftung  usw. in englisch sind, (mir ist das egal)


----------



## Heiko (9 September 2003)

Wo konkret?


----------



## BenTigger (9 September 2003)

Na um 15.45 wars noch in Dialer und Mehrwertnummern... Geldwäschethread auch mit falscher Zeiteinstellung (Zukunft)

Aber das ist ja jetzt wieder OK...


----------



## technofreak (9 September 2003)

Sollte jetzt alles wieder wie gewohnt laufen


----------



## Heiko (9 September 2003)

Da kams zu Problemen mit einem Sommerzeitpatch.

Jetzt gehts aber wieder aufwärts...


----------

